# Supplement safety, Beginners weight gain



## mod83 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all, 

I'm 21 from the UK, top half of my arms and legs are pretty thin and I want to build them up to a better size. I have a decent gym programme, but am confused about diet...

*Are there any dangers to using weight gain supplements (with the gym every other day?)*

*
*

*
Can any brand, available in the UK, be recommended?*

Forgive my ignorance. Many thanks for your help - reading the other posts has been superb - you're all legends!

Tom.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

welcome to uk-m Tom


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi mate, welcome to UK-M

There are no dangers to weight gain supplements - at the end of the day all they are is a combination of carbohydrates and protein. They work simply by virtue of the fact that consuming them is an easy way to add extra calories to your diet.

My 2 preferences are:

Prolab N-Large (great taste, mixes to a thin easy to drink consistency)

Reflex Instant Mass (tastes ok and is a thinker more filling shake)



L


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

welcome mate. yeh cant see any problems with weight gain shakes etc. like lorian says its just carbs and protein. good to know you are asking questions though bro. how long you been working out?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hi tom, hope you stick around. You'll learn loads from this place matey, might be a suggestion to post your diet if you are a little confused.


----------



## mod83 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the legendary welcome!! =o) superb...

& cheers for the reassurance, hope to start developing a programme soon...

Thanx again!!!

Tom


----------

